# Death race



## firigidice

Does anyone know if and where you can find the mustang from the movie "Death Race"?


----------



## aric

Don't know about the mods but its base car is a 2006 GT


----------



## superduty455

I had heard Jada released these. Maybe a quick search on that auction site might yield something.
Chris


----------



## firigidice

I am tryin to find one to build and paint


----------



## Zombie_61

aric said:


> Don't know about the mods but its base car is a 2006 GT


Yep, a 2006 Ford Mustang GT with a bunch of fake plate stock (i.e., thin sheet metal made to look like steel plate) stuck to it.

IIRC, as they're explaining the modifications made to the car to Jensen Ames (Jason Statham) they say the plating is 3/4" thick (except for the "tombstone", of course). If all else fails you could pick up one of Revell's '06 Mustang GT kits (which even comes with the correct wheels) and use .030" styrene sheet to replicate the "armor" plating. That's what I'm planning...one of these days, that is. 



superduty455 said:


> I had heard Jada released these.


I just checked Jada's website, and the closest match I could find was this:










As you can see, it's reminiscent of the _Death Race_ Mustang but not an exact match.


----------



## firigidice

As far buying a stock mustang and moding it I can paint it and build the car but the armor is a differnt story I'm not that crafty when it comes to that stuf. That's why I was looking for a movie car kit.


----------



## Zombie_61

firigidice said:


> As far buying a stock mustang and moding it I can paint it and build the car but the armor is a differnt story I'm not that crafty when it comes to that stuf. That's why I was looking for a movie car kit.


I've never tried it before either, but almost all of the armor plating is straight lines and flat pieces; nothing fancy--measure twice, cut once, sand to fit as necessary.

At this point I doubt you'll find a ready-to-build kit. First, the film's over a year old. Second, it was only moderately successful at the box office. Third, films that aren't marketed towards younger audiences usually don't generate any tie-in merchandising (us old folks don't like to hand over our hard-earned cash). Fourth, and perhaps most important, generating an injection kit from start to finish is very expensive, and I can't see AMT, Round 2, or Revell thinking a kit like this would generate enough sales to cover their expenses, let alone turn a profit. I mean, look at how long it took for Revell to reissue the Tijuana Taxi and Rommel's Rod kits--two kits that were in high demand, already had a huge fan base, and would clearly generate a return on their investment. I'm not saying it _can't_ happen, but it's unlikely.

Of course, if you _do_ find a kit, be sure to let us know.


----------



## firigidice

I'll deffanlty let you all know if I find one i think that car is pretty cool and when I watched the movie and saw the mustang I said to myself I want to build that car


----------



## superduty455

Like Zombie said, this should be pretty straight-forward to work on. Buy yourself some evergreen stock sheets and channel. Look to the aftermarket for guns and even photo etch armor. 

On one of the other boards I frequent, someone bought the die-cast and is actually finishing it like the car you posted from the movie. If I can find pictures I'll post them here for you.
I certainly think it could be done with a few Revell Mustang kits and ingenuity with evergreen stock.

Chris


----------



## superduty455

Ok, did a little searching at the other board for you. This one was by a builder in the Australia named Chris Schuman:









It even has a switch for the gatling guns to spin! Sorry for the extra big photo.
Here is another one utilizing the Jada die-cast:


















Hope these help you out. The Australian one looks to be a 1/24/25 model kit with the use of evergreen stock. Looks pretty close to the real movie car.
Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## firigidice

I'm not even sure where to buy card stock or how to work with it. I would like to be that crafty.


----------



## firigidice

I can do some custom stuff but the death race mustang is a lil far over my head


----------



## terryr

None of those kits are very accurate. They're kind of like the 'road warrior inspired' kits of 20 years ago.
One good thing about scratch-building this car. You don't need to be neat.

Someone calculated the weight of the rear steel plate to be 4600 pounds, if it was real.


----------

